# Looks like two nubs?? Gender guesses please!



## Livininhope

This is the first time I've reached this far so feeling very excited/anxious! What are people's thoughts on gender? I think it looks like two nubs but hard to tell!


----------



## Livininhope

Now attached.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 103


----------



## Lh8609

I guess boy x


----------



## pokatobug

I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm guessing :blue:

Do you have a preference?


----------



## Livininhope

I would love to have a boy for my family (sounds weird!) but my dad has had to survive with my three sisters me and my mum for years so would be nice for him if there was a boy in the family. But I've always wanted a wee girl so either way as long as baby is healthy ill be pleased. We're not going to find out so have a long wait! But the more I look the more I think it's a boy. Originally I felt it was a wee girl as I've had horrific morning sickness - which my mum had through all of hers and my aunt did when she had my cousin Laura! X


----------



## capegirl7

Little boy


----------



## Lady333

boy going by nub and skull x


----------



## Livininhope

Oh my word! It's pretty unanimous for a wee boy! How exciting!


----------



## LoolaBear

looks like a boy to me as well


----------



## 6lilpigs

boy :)


----------



## Livininhope

Thanks ladies! Well it appears so far my family will be getting the first little boy - I'm so excited!


----------



## mum2rugrats

Guessing boy xx


----------



## Lyndzo

Boy


----------



## daviess3

Boy x


----------



## Butterfly2

Boy xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

I also say boy by skull


----------



## Livininhope

Thanks to everyone who replied. Is it true you can easily tell if its a boy at your 20 week scan? Have uploaded a pic from our 13+4 scan to see if people still say boy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## Katt36

Sorry to throw a glitch in the voting ladies. I'm saying girl based on nub :)


----------



## Livininhope

Katt36 said:


> Sorry to throw a glitch in the voting ladies. I'm saying girl based on nub :)

Hhah! Thanks :) One girl vote...anymore? My initial feeling from the beginning was girl but everyone (including majority if family) think boy so have made me majorly doubt!


----------



## sunshine523

That looks like a boy


----------



## sunshine523

Livininhope said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. Is it true you can easily tell if its a boy at your 20 week scan? Have uploaded a pic from our 13+4 scan to see if people still say boy :)

ok now this looks girl... I'm confused. which one is the baby you're pregnant with now?


----------



## Livininhope

sunshine523 said:


> Livininhope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied. Is it true you can easily tell if its a boy at your 20 week scan? Have uploaded a pic from our 13+4 scan to see if people still say boy :)
> 
> ok now this looks girl... I'm confused. which one is the baby you're pregnant with now?Click to expand...

They are both the same baby! Second one was a slightly later scan. The wee rascal wants to keep me guessing...!x


----------



## Lucy3

The second picture looks girly to me!! :pink:


----------



## Wendyk07

Looking like a wee boy. X


----------



## Missbx

I think Girl x


----------



## Juliemommyof4

Looks like boy, I'm no expert but am now obsessed with nub theory since I'm pregnant lol :)


----------



## Juliemommyof4

Second picture does look like girl.


----------



## Ambience

Boy


----------



## Livininhope

Thanks ladies! Seems I have divided opinion with the second scan photo  

Even trying the chinese gender predictor is difficult. My last period was May 30 - so does that mean conception was May? And if you go on my EDD the baby was conceived on May 28! So confused by that lol as when I do May for conception it's a girl but if I do June it's a boy!


----------



## JessPape

Livininhope said:


> Thanks ladies! Seems I have divided opinion with the second scan photo
> 
> Even trying the chinese gender predictor is difficult. My last period was May 30 - so does that mean conception was May? And if you go on my EDD the baby was conceived on May 28! So confused by that lol as when I do May for conception it's a girl but if I do June it's a boy!

Conception likely took place in June, if ur LMP was May 30th, as conception is AFTER ovulation, which is around 14 days before your expected next period.


----------



## Livininhope

Have uploaded a pic of my 20 week scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## elociN

I think boy going by the skull, but the nub looks like one of my daughters'


----------



## Livininhope

Thanks! My OH is sure it's a boy too :)


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Guessing boy xx


----------



## Bellababy

Boy!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Boy nub for sure congrats!!!


----------



## Misscalais

:blue:


----------



## Alpinestars

guessing boy based on first photo, don't see enough of nub on second
X


----------



## Livininhope

Just to let you all know I had a wee boy! Gorgeous beautiful healthy baby Luke David Donegan born 17/03/14.


----------

